# Bırakıvermek



## Dun+

Merhabalar... İngilizce'de altta yazdıklarımın çevirisi nasıl oluyor?  Püf noktası var mıdır? Teşekkürler...

Bırakıvermek

Uçuvermek

Kayboluvermek

Taşıvermek

Gidivermek


----------



## Asr

Bu Türkçe bir kalıp, ingilizce birebir çevirisi yok tabi ki, suddenly gibi bir zarf ekliyor benzer duyguyu geçirebilirsiniz.


----------



## Dun+

Peki, suddenly yerine "by itself" veya "of oneself" kullanabilir miyiz?


----------



## ustadosman

Bakıvermek için "take a quick glance" kullanabilirsiniz. 
Kayboluvermek için "disappeared" o ivediliği veriyor ama önüne suddenly de ekleyebilirsiniz. 
by itself and of oneself kullanımı anlam karmaşalarına yol açabilir, tavsiye etmem.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Merhaba, belki uygun deyimler bulunabilse


Bırakıvermek - ????

Uçuvermek - ???

Kayboluvermek - to disappear into the thin air

Taşıvermek -- to spill the beans ?

Gidivermek - to go smooth


----------



## Dun+

Cevaplarınız için teşekkürler...


----------



## gotcontrol

Merhaba,

"bırakıvermek, edivermek, yapıvermek" gibi fiiller, kurallı birleşik fillerden olan tezlik fiiline örnektir; "-ivermek" ekini kullanılarak bu fiil türünü elde ederiz. bu fiil türü, eylemin kısacık bir zaman diliminde, bazen de beklenmedik bir vakitte gerçekleştiğini ifade eder. İngilizce'de genelde kalıplar vardır yukarıda ifade edildiği gibi; bu bilgiden yola çıkacak olursak, örneğin "bırakıvermek" kelimesini birebir çevirebileceğimiz bir kalıp yok bildiğim kadarıyla. sözünü ettiğim kurallı birleşik fiil, türkçe dilbilgisine has bir kural.


----------



## Cahittinsan

Bakıvermek= take a quick glance kullanabilirsiniz. 
-ıvermek it means like suddenly but exact 100% translate. .


----------



## messybricks

-iver ekinin İngilizcede iki anlamı var.  "Suddenly" ve "by itself".  Bu ikisi İngilizcede birbirinden çok farklı.  "Suddenly" aniden anlamında, "by itself" kendi kendine yapan anlamındadır.

Bazı cümlelerde ingilizce karşılığı olarak "just" veya "real quick" kullanılabilir.  

Olumsuz cümlelerde -me-yiver eki "so what if" veya "who cares if" olarak çevrilebilir.

Türkçe öğrenenler için bu konuda şu makale hazırlamıştım: Adding "quick" or "easy" connotations to verbs | Turkish Textbook

Sizin de bu makale hakkında fikriniz veya yorumlarınız varsa lütfen söyleyin.


----------



## yavuzotar

Dun+ said:


> Merhabalar... İngilizce'de altta yazdıklarımın çevirisi nasıl oluyor?  Püf noktası var mıdır? Teşekkürler...
> 
> Bırakıvermek
> 
> Uçuvermek
> 
> Kayboluvermek
> 
> Taşıvermek
> 
> Gidivermek



The second verb 'Vermek', is an auxiliary 'immediacy verb' (Tezlik fiili). Together with the suffix '-i, '-u' to the principal verb, the auxiliary verb 'vermek' acts as an adverb connotating immediacy of the action. ('suddenly', right away', 'immediately', etc.). So, 'Bırak-ı-vermek' > to leave, let go immediately; 'Gid-i-vermek' > to go suddenly; etc. 'Gelmek', also act as auxiliarie for immediacy, but with '-e/a' suffix in the principal verb, as in 'Çık-a-GELMEK' (suddenly appear).

There are few other such auxiliary verbs adding various nuances to the principal verb. Just to mention two of them:

*Continuity* (süreklilik) verb, 'DURMAK'), with '-e/a' suffix in the principal verb: 'Gid-e-DURMAK' (keep on going), 'Taş-a-DURMAK' (keep on overflowing), 'Uç-a-DURMAK' (continue to fly), etc. Also, 'Kalmak' and 'Gelmek' act as auxiliaries for continuity, as in 'Dur-a-KALMAK' (to stay put amazed/bewildered/aghast), 'Ol-a-GELMEK' (continue to happen).
*Closeness* (yaklaşma) verb, 'YAZMAK'), with '-e/a' suffix in the principal verb: 'Uç-a-YAZMAK' (almost fly away), 'Düş-e-YAZMAK' (almost fall down), etc.


----------

